# pics!



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

my computer is slow!
finally got some pics on facebook. they are older pics. working on getting new ones up.
if you're on facebook too look me up.
katie lunemann
i'm the one with the goats as my profile pic 
send me a message saying "pack goats" so i know to add you


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

just posted new pics! now i'm gonna go out for some more pics i think!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Post them here! I'm not on Facebook.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of a quick winter hike we did today. I had tried yesterday with the young boys but with a -11Â°F wind chill we were all too cold! Today it was 22Â° and only a light breeze so we headed out again.

Here is Mack....
[attachment=3:1jaj6w9c]DSC07810 Mack 1-12-11 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:1jaj6w9c]
And Phoebe....
[attachment=2:1jaj6w9c]DSC07818 Phoebe 1-12-11 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:1jaj6w9c]
And Rudy carefully nibbling at the thistle stalks....
[attachment=1:1jaj6w9c]DSC07823 Rudy 1-12-11 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:1jaj6w9c]
Rudy and the girls....
[attachment=0:1jaj6w9c]DSC07829 Rudy Mack Phoebe 1-12-11 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:1jaj6w9c]


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

changed my profile pic on facebook. if anyone is still lookin for me my new pic is a double-rainbow wheel.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

I found you on facebook, but I'm not on facebook so couldn't add you. (I look through other people's profiles...)  
Cazz


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice looking goats, I wish there was more interest here in packing and carting. 
Nancy


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks Nancy!

I am very excited to do some real packing this summer!

Cheryl in SE Idaho


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

we went for our first hike of the year last saturday in the pouring rain. My son's new girlfriend came along. She is from North Carolina and is a great photographer. Here is proof that I pack! I tried the string method but the twins are still vying for the lead position.

We were going along fine on the railroad track and Yaz looked up the hill and left us with York following him. They were not coming back, so my son and his friend had to run after them. There goes my brag about how the goats always stay with you.


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

Fun! I love seeing pictures of other packgoat lovers


----------



## B&amp;Cpacker (May 11, 2010)

Cool pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

We had been talking about my runt goats, so since it finally quit raining for a day, I got some new pics of them. They are doing what goats do: climbing rocks. Cannot wait until our next hike!

It is interesting that Brownfeather protects me from Garth. She always keeps herself between me and the dog.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Love your pics! What a great place to hike!

Love your quote too!


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah...can you email me several of those rocks? My boys would love them! :lol:


----------

